#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Kharagpur , 2012 Admissions, CutOff, Placements, Facilities, Hostel Facility

## Neeta Sing

IIT Kharagpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus Click Here:

Hi Faadoosss,

 This is Neeta from IIT Kharagpur and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch.

 You guys can ask me anything from hostel facilities to placements and much more!!! But before that a sneak peak at my college!

*About IIT Kharagpur* : The history of the IIT system dates back to 1946 when a committee was set up by Hon'ble Sir Jogendra Singh, Member of the Viceroy's Executive Council, Department of Education, Health and Agriculture to consider the setting up of Higher Technical Institutions for post war industrial development in India. The 22 member committee headed by Sri N.R.Sarkar, in its report, recommended the establishment of four Higher Technical Institutions in the Eastern, Western, Northern and Southern regions, possibly on the lines of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, USA, with a number of secondary institutions affiliated to it. 

The report also urged the speedy establishment of all the four institutions with the ones in the East and the West to be started immediately. The committee also felt that such institutes would not only produce undergraduates but they should be engaged in research, producing research workers and technical teachers as well. The standard of the graduates should be at par with those from first class institutions abroad. They felt that the proportion of undergraduates and postgraduate students should be 2:1.

*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission in IIT Kharagpur:* *The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)* is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme. 
*Ranking of IIT Khragpur:* No.1 as per latest outlook rankings!!!

*Fee:* Fees payable at time of admission will be Rs.38400/-

*Branches & intakes:*
Aerospace engineeringBiotechnologyCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science and engineeringElectrical EngineeringEngineering physicsMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials Engineering
*Cut Offs:* Opening Rank: AIR 7
 Closing Rank: AIR 3944
 Branchwise, Categorywise cutoffs available....

*Placements in IIT Kharagpur 2011-12:* Here is the chart for placements in IIT Kharagpur


*Campus Facilities:*
 Banks 
Hospitals
Canteens
Shoppings
Transport

*Hostel Facilities:* The Hostels (known as Halls for historical reasons) are laid out along Scholars Avenue, a road that runs from the Institute gates all the way up to the B. C. Roy Technology Hospital. There are eight hostels in all for Undergraduate male students and three for women. In addition, there are a few Post Graduate Students' hostels. Almost every hall has a canteen, a stationery shop, and a fruit stall.

 A Hall Day or hall social is an annual celebration day that every Hall celebrates sometime in the month of March. On this day, people of the Hall invite their friends from other halls for food and drinks and it among the rare occasions that boys are granted entry into girls hostel and vice versa. Each hall names its Hall Day. For example, RK Hall's Hall Day is called RespecK, LLR Hall's Hall Day is called Elements, VS hall's is called VesuviuS and Nehru Hall's is called Zephyr, Patel Hall's Hall Day is called Patel Utsav.[1]. The most crowded of all the Hall Days is Essence, the Hall Day of the girls' hall .

* Address*
Indian institute Of Technology, Kharagpur




*Please Do ask Queries*..............





  Similar Threads: IIT Kharagpur, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. NIE Mysore 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Hostels KEC:Krishna engineering college, ghaziabad admissions 2013,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Indore 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Hostels IIT Patna 2012 Admissions, Cutoff,  Ranking, Facilities, Fees, Hostel Facility

----------


## sahil.8709

I GOT 218 IN JEE 2012.. do i have a chance of getting to iit kgp?  :(think):

----------


## Neeta Sing

hey, 
       218 is very less for IIT Kharagpur but lets hope for result...............
       could u please tel me what is your category?????.............

----------


## y gupta

how is the chemical branch in iit kgp compared to iit kanpur,bombay.??what are the placement stats and other future prospects..??please tell??

----------


## divyanshumanu

How is the csc branch and what are its placement stats?

----------


## nilanjna kaur

> How is the csc branch and what are its placement stats?


cse is most desirable branch among all the branches............ and about placement there are many MNCs are there who recruit students from the clg and give more than average packages................
couyd u plz tel me what is your rank in IIT-JEE???

----------


## divyanshumanu

> cse is most desirable branch among all the branches............ and about placement there are many MNCs are there who recruit students from the clg and give more than average packages................
> couyd u plz tel me what is your rank in IIT-JEE???


AIR 433.... i'm from delhi so will there be any adjustment problems with the hostels, food etc.What were the packages like this year??

----------


## nilanjna kaur

> AIR 433.... i'm from delhi so will there be any adjustment problems with the hostels, food etc.What were the packages like this year??


in this year 100% students were placed and average package was Rs.13.46 lakhs p.a. in iit delhi............... so u can take admission there without any tension.................... :): ......... in which branch u are interested???

----------


## surbhi_iitd

Hey, my brother got 2554 rank in JEE 2012. so I want to know about Msc. Mathematics and Computing in IIT Kharagpur. 
How are the placements from this department??
Also should he prefer Msc. Mathematics and Computing in IIT Kanpur or IIT Kharagpur??

----------


## dikiboy

hey, i got admission into iit kgp aerospace dual mtech course...

i'd like to know about the packages and travel facilities from kgp to delhi..

help will be deeply appreciated  :):

----------


## bhuvana pranith

Hi,
    I have a  big doubt regarding branch transfer. I heard that in IIT Kharagpur we can change our branch though we belong to Msc course. so, the big doubt I am having is can we change from Msc to a B.Tech/M.tech programme or to any other. please clarify my doubt. I got Applied Geology in IIT KGP. I know great thing to study in such a institute even my parents feel the same, but the only thing they are concerned is my son should do MSc. If there is a chance of how i described above, i want to conveince my parents that, i will study well and change my branch. the only reason is i want to study in IIT KHARAGPUR. I know the rules of branch changing. please help me!

----------


## vinayak trivedi

tel me the cutoff of gate score requird for pursuing mtech in physics?

----------


## hrishikesh121

Hey,
what is the Aerospace engineering and Electrical engineering cutoff for 2012 for open category in iit kgp?

----------

